
Apple allows Google to cheat in the SDK - KevinBongart
http://spazout.com/google_cheats_independent_iphone_developers_screwed
======
Anon84
Apple has had an agreement with Google since the announcement of the iPhone.
Google's CEO Eric Schmidt even sits at Apples board meetings.

Google is a special partner and this is why you get Google Maps integration,
Google as the default search, etc... It only makes sense that they get
preferred treatment in other situations as well.

~~~
enomar
Due to the Android conflict of interest, Eric Schmidt excuses himself from all
conversations involving the iPhone.

~~~
Anon84
True, particularly in strategic decisions. However, that does not mean that
Google doesn't get special treatment when it comes to Apple products.

Eric Schmidt is a heck of a lot more likely to get Steve Jobs to bend the
rules a bit than Joe Shmoe is.

------
mattmaroon
"Our friends at the worlds biggest software company seem to not be playing
fair when it comes to their new iPhone application."

Microsoft has an iPhone application?

~~~
aneesh
And plus, Microsoft actually gets most of its revenues from selling software.
Google gets its most of its revenues from selling ads.

------
chris11
Actually it looks like Google was just using a private, undocumented API.
Apple likely did not give them special access. The blogger was able to gain
access to the method later.

------
bvttf
From using the app, it looks like they just use the accelerometer and
guesswork. Or they just really suck at detecting my head. The preference for
screen rotation says "Turning on Screen Rotation disables motion sensing for
voice search."

~~~
frankus
The article has been updated to reflect that it's overriding an undocumented
method on the UIApplication class called -proximityStateChanged. I've tried it
and it looks like it's _not_ a delegate method.

Gruber has a much better article on this here:

[http://daringfireball.net/2008/11/google_mobile_uses_private...](http://daringfireball.net/2008/11/google_mobile_uses_private_iphone_apis)

~~~
bvttf
Yeah, I think my phone just wasn't liking my hand/head when I was trying to
test it.

